# My Vic Tank



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

This is my 75gal Victorian Tank

It houses
5 Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback (1m:4f) 
3 Pundamilia sp. blue bar ((1m:2f) 2 more females on the way)
4 Astatotilapia latifasciata ((1m:3f) need to get 1 more female)
4 Paralabidochromis chromogynos ((1m:3f) 1 more female on the way)

Substrate is 75lbs of Aragonite sand
60lbs of black lava rock (some have red but for the most part they're pretty black)

Its a little cloudy because i just put 30lbs of rocks in it and just rescaped. and my cat jumped in while i was doing this :? 


Thanks to everyone that helped me with stocking questions and dealt with my lack of knowledge!!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Alexpol08 said:


> and my cat jumped in while i was doing this :?


Jumped into the tank? That was a HUGE tank mate for the fish!


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

That you are correct. Not the first time it happened and probably not the last. Unfortunately the cat never learns lol


----------

